# JDialog immer im Vordergrund bleiben?



## Sebastian29 (16. Juni 2006)

Guten Morgen an alle!

Ich habe eine eigene abgeleitete Klasse von JDialog erstellt. Mit setModal(true) bedeutet doch, dass das Dialog im Vordergrund im JFrame bleibt oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?


```
public class FensterAktivDialog extends JDialog implements ... {


public FensterAktivDialog( JFrame f )
{

super(f);
setModal(true);
...

}


}
```

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## teppi (16. Juni 2006)

Versuch mal die Modalität?  schon im Konstruktor zu übergeben. Also bspw. so:

*JDialog*(Frame owner,         boolean modal)  

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Sebastian29 (16. Juni 2006)

Hi Teppi!

Schau nochmal in meinem Code nach! Im Konstruktor steht doch schon die Modalität "setModel(true)".

Ich denke, dass das nicht das Problem liegt oder irre ich mich?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Zilchinger (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo Sebastian,
das hast du ein kleines bisschen falsch verstanden.
Unter der Modalität, wird quasi nur der Hauptablauf des Prgramms solange gestoppt, bis der Dialog wieder geschlossen wurde. Sprich, Du  kannst im Hauptframe nix machen.

Aber wenn Du möchtes, das dein Dialogfeld immer on top ist, gibt es eine Methode die sich setAllwaysOnTop(true) nennt. Damit sollte es laufen.

Du solltest aber bedenken, dass das ganze erst in Java 5 funktioniert. Ansonsten wirds eintwas komplizierter


----------

